# July Issue of Sport Compact Car



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Well, i have a subscription, as should all of you. Second to Super Street, mags for us dont get any better. Although i was impressed with the latest Import Tuner( ya know the one with Courtney Day on the cover) when i met here in person in San Mateo, CA she was drop dead gorgeous, and some how I.T. made her look ugly? i still cant figure it out, at age 20 is she already becoming a worn-out import gir?. I was impressed with thier tuning articles though. *Back* to the subject: startin on pg.195 there is a really good article on bolt on performance for the Spec, they pictured and explained everything very well, and dyno'd it after each mod. I know this has been done before but i particularly liked this article. So if you dont get one in the mail every month you need to go to the grocery store and shell out the cheeze.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> Second to Super Street, mags for us dont get any better


Dude, no.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

oh yeah, the WRX STi vs. EVO article is great too!
and they gave the nod to the EVO! i am impressed Mitsu. but the STi was a prepoduction model, and according to SCC's dyno charts, it wasn't quite as beefy as Subie claimed but that might change when the production model gets tested, which by the way, they started arriving here last weekend! how that for a memorial day present for all us Americans from Subaru Japan!


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Adam said:


> *Dude, no. *


please explain..... 

you just like to disagree with whatever i have to say cause i drive a HONDA!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *please explain.....
> 
> you just like to disagree with whatever i have to say cause i drive a HONDA!
> 
> ...


No, as I've stated many many times before, I like all cars, all makes and models. I just like to disagree with you because you're you  
Import Tuner is not a good magazine. Neither is Super Street. SCC has been kinda up and down lately on content, but it's still 10 times the magazine than IT or SS.

P.S. In case you didn't see the new announcement.....trim the sig to 4 lines please.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

My brother has a subscription to SCC, and I like it more than any of the truck mags out there. They do alot more tech articles than feature cars (most of the time), and definately like to educate their readers rather then feed them bullshit.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

35 whp from- i/h/e, balance shaft removal, and cams. Not bad!


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Adam said:


> *No, as I've stated many many times before, I like all cars, all makes and models. I just like to disagree with you because you're you
> Import Tuner is not a good magazine. Neither is Super Street. SCC has been kinda up and down lately on content, but it's still 10 times the magazine than IT or SS.
> 
> P.S. In case you didn't see the new announcement.....trim the sig to 4 lines please. *


How can you say Super Street is not a good magazine? and as for Import Tuner, they have always been kinda short on pages and "tuning" article quality, but their last issue was huge, and they weren't all adds either, I enjoyed the magazine. Might i ask what you read? besides Playgirl.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

dude, the last IT was decent but regular ones are a waste of money, i have to flip through each IT just so that i know i can find some kind of tuning article in there. iT simply has too many ads in it. SCC is by far my fav though SS was very good a few months ago but i havent seen any good tuning articles from SS in a while but SCC is a clean cut tuning magazine that you can even show to lil kids. but nonetheless i still buy all three if i have the cash at the time becuz IT and SS are still very Entertaining, just not very educational.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> *dude, the last IT was decent but regular ones are a waste of money, i have to flip through each IT just so that i know i can find some kind of tuning article in there. iT simply has too many ads in it. SCC is by far my fav though SS was very good a few months ago but i havent seen any good tuning articles from SS in a while but SCC is a clean cut tuning magazine that you can even show to lil kids. but nonetheless i still buy all three if i have the cash at the time becuz IT and SS are still very Entertaining, just not very educational. *


I agree just about the same.  You might want to look into some subscriptions though man. paying $5 bucks a pop at the grocery store is a rip off. I got 2 years of IT for 19.99. 2 years of SCC for 14.95 and SS is only 9.99 a year... each for 12 issues. However you dont get the extra shit that they some times put in the "plastic bagged" issues at the store though. SS had an issue a while back that had wheel guide article in the mag and they included a CD for the computer that you could view all the wheels on cars and lot of info, but you could always just buy those special ones if you really wanted.


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

i just went and got it tonight...geez...the rings can take up to 6000 miles to seal properly? the pre-cat snots in the headers as early as 1000 miles? wtf? a great article, nevertheless. every new se-r/spec owner should read this, but i'm sure most of you veterans prolly already knew what the dyno results and such were gonna be

btw, about to hit 2000 miles, maybe tomorrow. should the oil start getting a little darker at this stage? dealer wouldn't change my oil at the 1000-mile checkup, told me to wait until the 3750


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *How can you say Super Street is not a good magazine? and as for Import Tuner, they have always been kinda short on pages and "tuning" article quality, but their last issue was huge, and they weren't all adds either, I enjoyed the magazine. Might i ask what you read? besides Playgirl. *


Funny  
The only good magazine out there is Grassroots Motorsports. How many other magazines out there actually have advertising for things like helmets and other racing apparel you need. Not to mention saftey items like roll cages and fire suppressent systems. And most importantly, the tire rack ads actually have race tires like Hoosiers and whatnot. Stuff real racers use. 

I read SCC from time to time too, my subscription ran out a couple of months ago though.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Adam said:


> *Funny
> The only good magazine out there is Grassroots Motorsports. How many other magazines out there actually have advertising for things like helmets and other racing apparel you need. Not to mention saftey items like roll cages and fire suppressent systems. And most importantly, the tire rack ads actually have race tires like Hoosiers and whatnot. Stuff real racers use.
> 
> I read SCC from time to time too, my subscription ran out a couple of months ago though. *


cool, never heard of it, i'll have to check it out. is it only nissan stuff?
never mind i just check their web site, i'm getting a free trial issue.

47 NSX's what more could you want?








even if they were all stock, that's about 13,000hp


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

There's actually an old picture of me on their web site too under the project MINI link. I was flagging the autox at the MINI meet east here in Charleston and got to meet two of the guys.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

cool, that's a pretty big beer belly for just drinking coors light  









sorry dude, i'm just really board at work


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I've lost 55 pounds since then. And it's miller lite.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Adam said:


> *I've lost 55 pounds since then. And it's miller lite.  *


55lbs, not bad, maybe now you might actually have a chance of gettin laid. Miller kinda nasty dont you think, oh well its usually cheaper, and who cares it all just BEER.:cheers:


----------



## vishvakarman (Apr 21, 2003)

> you just like to disagree with whatever i have to say cause i drive a HONDA!


No offense, just wondering though, why are you on a Nissan forum if you drive a Honda?


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

vishvakarman said:


> *No offense, just wondering though, why are you on a Nissan forum if you drive a Honda? *


what kinda question is that? okay, i'm an R&D technician for Nissan. I love nissan's, almost as much as honda's, i'm planning on building an RB26DETT S15 some time in the future(asap). I like talkin shit and sharing info & opinions and posting pics and reading other peoples posts in this forum. the Honda-Tech.com forum is very informative, but nowere near as entertaining, and when i get board at work i like to be entertained. did i mention i like nissan's? 










*SHIFT_me*


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *what kinda question is that? okay, i'm an R&D technician for Nissan. I love nissan's, almost as much as honda's, i'm planning on building an RB26DETT S15 some time in the future(asap). I like talkin shit and sharing info & opinions and posting pics and reading other peoples posts in this forum. the Honda-Tech.com forum is very informative, but nowere near as entertaining, and when i get board at work i like to be entertained. did i mention i like nissan's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You want entertainment?

Come Here but be warned.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Adam said:


> *You want entertainment?
> 
> Come Here but be warned. *


haha


----------



## vishvakarman (Apr 21, 2003)

> what kinda question is that? okay, i'm an R&D technician for Nissan.


Gotcha. I didn't know what you did for a living. Groovy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

only 2 magazines I'll read: Modified Mag, and HCI. HCI is gettin kinda crappy now. Once in a while I'll glance at Turbo magazine, but that ish is expensive!!


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

rb26, remove the pic of ur girl! I keep gettin distraced and drooling on myself!!!


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

muphasta said:


> *rb26, remove the pic of ur girl! I keep gettin distraced and drooling on myself!!! *


would you rather i distract you with a pic an ugly chick? or i do have a nice little pic of the new WRX STI in a drift that i wanted to use, but i just took that pic of my girlfriend last week. You can't tell in the little pic but she's wearing her name tag for work, so she doesn't like that picture. I'll take a picture of her in her new bikini and then you'll really be droolin.

sorry for the distraction


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

I have to admit... there's nothing like picking up a fresh edition of SCC or Turbo Mag..


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

or you could respect the fact that some people post here from work, and not do that.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

CaptainMorganSS said:


> *or you could respect the fact that some people post here from work, and not do that. *


i post from work too, and if i was going to actually let all you fools actually have access to a picture of her<-- in her new bikini to do what you please with i would have the courtesy of marking it NWS. duh:jump:


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *oh yeah, the WRX STi vs. EVO article is great too!
> and they gave the nod to the EVO! i am impressed Mitsu. but the STi was a prepoduction model, and according to SCC's dyno charts, it wasn't quite as beefy as Subie claimed but that might change when the production model gets tested, which by the way, they started arriving here last weekend! how that for a memorial day present for all us Americans from Subaru Japan! *


I thought the STi's weren't arriving till June or July? Can't afford to buy one, but I can afford to test drive one. Hee hee.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

muphasta said:


> *rb26, remove the pic of ur girl! I keep gettin distraced and drooling on myself!!! *


No kidding, she's cute as hell. Lol. My compliments to your lady rb.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

germex said:


> *No kidding, she's cute as hell. Lol. My compliments to your lady rb. *


thanks man, as for the WRX STi, it's here already, they started arriving on memorial day weekend!  just today on the way to work there was a car transport truck with Six of them on it, on it's way to the dealer. I took some pictures, i'll try to post them soon. Unfourtunately you can forget the test drive did you ever try and test drive the EVO? well it's the same story with the STi, no test drives allowed! the break-in of these vehicles engines and drivetrain is very criticle. When you buy one they make you watch a movie about it. That would be so hard to go out and buy an EVO or STi and not be able to rev the engine past 5000rpm for 500 miles, but well worth the wait. god i have to get one of them! check your local subie dealer this weekend, you might get lucky and see one of them. i read that every one that is going to be shipped here this year is already accounted for. There is one for sale on ebay already though!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

You guys have to check out DragSport Magazine. All import drag racing. It just came out. There has been 6 issues so far.

Oh ya, I want to see girl in a Bikini.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *Unfourtunately you can forget the test drive did you ever try and test drive the EVO? well it's the same story with the STi, no test drives allowed! the break-in of these vehicles engines and drivetrain is very criticle. When you buy one they make you watch a movie about it. That would be so hard to go out and buy an EVO or STi and not be able to rev the engine past 5000rpm for 500 miles, but well worth the wait. god i have to get one of them! check your local subie dealer this weekend, you might get lucky and see one of them. i read that every one that is going to be shipped here this year is already accounted for. There is one for sale on ebay already though! *


Didn't know that. Back when I was in high school, I worked at a Dodge Dealership. I was there when the Viper came out. I remember you could test drive it if you gave them a deposit of $10,000 or had a deal going on it. Guess things have changed. Sigh...lol. Peace.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

1.Sport Compact Car is a great magazine and after reading the last issue I got a subscription.
2.Same goes for Super Street.
3.Who cares you should be out driving and thinking about your own cars.
4.Courtney Day is pretty damn gross looking and needs to start realizing she is 20 and not in high school.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Originally posted by RB26DETT_4_ME
cool, never heard of it, i'll have to check it out. is it only nissan stuff?
never mind i just check their web site, i'm getting a free trial issue.
47 NSX's what more could you want?





47 skylines, 47 silvias, 47 GTI-Rs, 

understand what im getting at? .. Travis


----------

